
Crypto 101 - ianes
https://www.crypto101.io/#
======
lvh
Hi! Author here. Sorry it's down. Will host on something CDNy now. Was
previously on single server.

You can get the PDF for now from here:
[https://9d0df72831e4b345bb93-4b37fd03e6af34f2323bb971f72f0c0...](https://9d0df72831e4b345bb93-4b37fd03e6af34f2323bb971f72f0c0d.ssl.cf5.rackcdn.com/Crypto101.pdf)

EDIT: Unfortunately I am on conference wifi, so, might take me a while.

EDIT2: Now on Github.
[https://crypto101.github.io/](https://crypto101.github.io/)

~~~
netheril96
Is this the final version?

~~~
lvh
I don't think it will be final for a long time, because I haven't really
defined what "done" means. I still think what's there is useful, and provides
a new, material improvement over a lot of existing books, despite not being
anywhere near done. Plus, it's free :-)

------
privong
For what it is worth, this hit HN about 8 months ago and garnered a healthy
amount of discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7430946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7430946)

------
Confusion
Does anyone know how this compares to Coursera course [1] or [2] + [3]?

[1]
[https://www.coursera.org/course/cryptography](https://www.coursera.org/course/cryptography)

[2]
[https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto](https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto)

[3]
[https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto2](https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto2)

~~~
lvh
(Author here.)

I've taken Dan's crypto class ([2]), so I think I can weigh in.

Obvious difference: not organized as a MOOC. Whether that is good or bad is up
to you.

Focus difference: I think Crypto 101 is targetting applied crypto more,
whereas the Coursera classes take a more classical introduction. There is
nothing wrong with either approach, in my opinion. Just a difference in focus.

------
Timucin
Site is dead, returns 500 as a response (which prints the Processing Failed to
the screen).

~~~
scope
i had the same issue --- hit refresh a couple of times and i went through

direct link to the PDF file
[https://9d0df72831e4b345bb93-4b37fd03e6af34f2323bb971f72f0c0...](https://9d0df72831e4b345bb93-4b37fd03e6af34f2323bb971f72f0c0d.ssl.cf5.rackcdn.com/Crypto101.pdf)

~~~
lawlessone
also dead :(

------
valevk
Looks great! If you want to contribute:

[https://www.crypto101.io/contributing.html](https://www.crypto101.io/contributing.html)

[https://github.com/crypto101](https://github.com/crypto101)

------
tempodox

      Processing Failed
    

This is cryptic all right. Now I've got my crypto 101, I guess.

~~~
lvh
Sorry, man. Wasn't expecting the HN flood :) I've put it on Github now. Try
again? [https://crypto101.github.io/](https://crypto101.github.io/)

~~~
tempodox
Yep, the flood has subsided. It works now :)

------
Beltiras
This is a really nice overview of currently available crypto and some uses for
it. Kudos to the project manager. Good job!

~~~
lvh
Thanks! Not much of a project manager though. Just me, myself and I; and of
course the people who have contributed patches through Github :)

------
Nib
Sounds good, I'd love to see more such hackers opening up on cryptography...

------
Shengbo
I've been looking for something like this for ages, thank you very much.

------
hbbio
"Processing Failed"

~~~
LeonM
Just hit refresh. Server does not seem happy with the attention from HN

~~~
Shengbo
Reddit calls it "the hug of death". Quite fitting imho.

